# tachometer?



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

can i swap a tach or gauge cluster from an 87 pathfinder with a v6 into my 1986 z24i hb?


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

should swap fine. i would be concerned with tach not being calibrated. i did the same thing once, and adjusted the VR on the back of the tach until it read "correctly" (ie. i guessed that idle was around 8-900 rpms). worked fine ever since.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I would think that the tach signal from the 4-cyl engine will not read even close to correct if the gauges came from a V6 vehicle. Two cylinders less, two voltage pulses less, wrong reading. Buy yourself a nice $40 aftermarket tach and mount 'er up, then flip the switch on it to 4-cyl and go with it. Cheaper, easier and accurate.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

I have my doubts about it too, i was curious if it had been done though. theres a decent gauge pod for a v6 pathy at the junkyard and i want a tach. i was also hoping to find one from a nissan from the same gen. as mine so i could put it in the spot next to the speedo.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

hence the varible resistor to change to a 4 cyl from a 6cly. when you buy a tach and change the switch from 4, 6, 8, all it does is change resistance.


----------

